# Puppy trim



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all Woody is going for his 1st visit to the groomers tomorrow, he is 4mths old. I thought it would help him get used to it. I spoke to the lady today and she seemed very knowledgeable and was very friendly towards Woody. She said they would give him a good wash and then just trim bottom and willy area, paw pads, around eyes and clean out his ears. Does that sound about right?

I kept saying I don't want any of his body or leg fur trimmed and she seemed to take that in, but after some of your experiences of coming back to shaved poos I'm quite nervous. She also said it would take about 1hr and a half. 

Is there anything else I need to say or ask for?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That sounds just right... most groomers really want the first visit to be a positive experience for both puppy and owner. I hope Woody enjoys being pampered and you are happy with the result. He'll be all fluffy, soft and smelly when you pick him up and you'll be amazed at the fact you can see his eyes 
Do post some before and after pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As long as you stress you want no short fur on body and legs you should be fine, a hygiene paw and facial trim will be good for him.
Just remember to REPEAT & STRESS your preference for the longer hair shaggy look 
And remember before and after pics please! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Also perhaps worth saying - just scissor trim the face, no shavingthe top of your pup's snout!


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah groomers was a great success. She said he was as good as gold and let her do everything she needed to. All that handling over the last few months has paid off. The best thing is he is still as shaggy as when I left him, but with very neat paw pads, and boy bits. He also feels so soft. 

It must have been quite tiring as he flaked out as soon as we got back.

This is the before pic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

His coat is like Nadine's Lola! Lovely.

Can't wait for the after pic!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks perfectly cute Great job!


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Here's the after pic*

Not much difference to look at which I'm pleased about, didn't want to lose his puppy coat.


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry forgot the after pic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As he's lovely.. I love that coat type.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous - glad it was a positive experience for both of you x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds as if it was perfect for a first visit, can I ask were you charged at all?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow she did a great job. He still looks 100% puppy, just cleaned up abit and less shaggy. I wish I could bury my face in his fur, it looks so clean and soft!


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Sounds as if it was perfect for a first visit, can I ask were you charged at all?


That's the bit I was shocked about. Bearing in mind it was in North London so probably more than your average, she charged me £30 which I think is a lot. Obviously you can't see his perfectly manicured paws, neatly trimmed boy bits and rosy pink inner ears from the photo so it doesn't look like anything was done but even so I didn't think it would be that much. Do you think i was charged too much?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ourgroomer only charges 15 quid for bath, paws, ears, hygiene clip and fringe trim.
36 for full body trim - but when they both went before Christmas for just a wash and try up she only charged 25 for both and they each got a christmas goodie bag which also had a 5 pounds off next visit voucher. Bargain


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Just seen your post. Woody looks great! We are in north London too  woohoo! Yay! My Seymour will have a playmate near by  we've been to many groomers around north London (not sure if I'm allowed to mention them on here? Mods?) for his first puppy trim and wash it was free of charge. Subsequent 360 (wash, ear pluck, nails, anal glands, cut etc) grooms have been in the range of £35-45 in various places. I think I'm going to try and learn how to DIY! Especially after his last unfortunate visit- he is now a naked Cockapoo!!! (For photos Check out his fb page-Seymour the red Cockapoo). Bought some thinning scissors from 'doodle pets' online- it's the first step I guess! Anyhow, well done little woody on your first visit


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

woody89 said:


> That's the bit I was shocked about. Bearing in mind it was in North London so probably more than your average, she charged me £30 which I think is a lot. Obviously you can't see his perfectly manicured paws, neatly trimmed boy bits and rosy pink inner ears from the photo so it doesn't look like anything was done but even so I didn't think it would be that much. Do you think i was charged too much?


I guess it is different down there, locally there are a couple of groomers who will do a full groom for free for pups up to 6 months, think these are ones that have 2 or 3 groomers and whizz through quite a few a day though. I am planning to do free visits if its just a little trim, nails etc to introduce them to the grooming equipment, but if they want/need a full groom thinking of £10-15, otherwise I could spend half my time working for nothing!


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I think it was a bit excessive, I might look around at some other groomers. My parents live up in Cheshire so I might even look up there and book in for cuts when I visit so I don't pay London prices!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

woody89 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I think it was a bit excessive, I might look around at some other groomers. My parents live up in Cheshire so I might even look up there and book in for cuts when I visit so I don't pay London prices!


Where are they in cheshire??


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

They are in Chester and we go every few months so I'm sure we could fit in a dog trim when he is ready for them. Do you know any good groomers up that way?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

woody89 said:


> They are in Chester and we go every few months so I'm sure we could fit in a dog trim when he is ready for them. Do you know any good groomers up that way?


I'm sandbach cheshire -20 miles away. Chester is lovely. I would recommend my home groomer, Jo, she has bedlington terriers so is really good with a curly coat. 
She is in crewe. Not too far away, I'd gladly give you her contact details to see if she would go to Chester? PM me if your interested x


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, he won't need a cut for a while yet but when I do I'll let you know if I need the contact.


----------



## Mel n maggie (Dec 20, 2013)

Maggie is 18 weeks when is best age for the first trim


----------

